# Add on or replace?



## Morespeakers (Jul 7, 2017)

Alright everyone I've been thumbing around here for a little while thinking about upgrade my gear. My dilemma has to do with how much gear of mine to keep or replace. 

My setup:

Denon AVR (low end bought from BB 8 yrs ago)don't remember the exact one off the top of my head.

L/R mains: Stereo Clarity LA-50. http://www.stereoclarity.com/home-office-audio/la-50/

Center: Auditioning the SVS Prime & Ultra in home

Surround: Klipsch Icon Bookshelf speakers (2)

Subwoofers: (2) Dayton Audio Sub-1500

Current planned upgrade: Emotiva XPA-3 power amplifier for L/C/R for sure, possible Marantz receiver to replace the Denon

I have a 133" projector screen the line arrays are standing on each side slightly toed in and the center is directly below the screen.

My main question is whether or not I should go all SVS speakers or try to match to my L/R mains. I have tried a phantom center and did not like it. All of my speakers are currently underpowered with the 60w/channel receiver power. I also know that all the same speakers on the front stage is ideal. I'm just worried that I will miss the impact of my current line arrays if I replace them with SVS Ultra or prime towers. My line arrays have a very laid back sound that has no listener fatigue. I love them for music and am considering removing them from my HT and running them off my other Emotive gear and just starting over with all new HT speakers except for the subs. I just don't want to lose the big impact I currently have with my line array LA-50s. 

I'm currently using the Prime center for the past few days with the LA-50s and the center sounds a bit forward in the soundstage. It's also much more 'crisp'. I've run Audyssey and messed around with tuning. I have not received the Ultra yet. I'm going to break them both in for ~20 hrs before doing the side by side comparison. 

My first thought is to see which CC I like better and go with that line. Then I'll order the corresponding towers and see how they compare to my current LA-50s and pick which setup I like better. Do you guys have any alternative recommendations or maybe a CC recommendation that will match better with my LA-50s? Thanks for all the thoughts!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have no experience with the speakers you mention so I have no opinion other than to suggest that you should choose the ones which sound most like the speakers you want to keep.

To a certain extent the roomEQ software provided in modern receivers can compensate for speakers having different timbre: it attempts to flatten (make more accurate) the frequency response of each speaker as heard at your main listening position. To the extent that it's successful at doing that, the speakers wind up sounding very similar.

Of course, the version of roomEQ in the higher end receivers (e.g. Audyssey MultEQ XT32 in higher end Denon and Marantz receivers) tends to do a better job than what's available in less expensive models. 

Unfortunately, you'd have to actually try it to find out if the results are acceptable to you in your room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The first thing that jumps out at me is why are you using such nice speakers with subwoofers that are not anywhere near the same quality? To me it seems like they would drag the whole system down. I see your L/R has a built in sub. Are you not using those, and instead just have the SUB-1500's running?

I'm surprised to hear your 60 watt receiver doesn't have enough power for the mains. According to the manufacturers website they're an 8 ohm load and are rated at 96db sensitivity. If those numbers are true it should take next to no power for them to play quite loud. Perhaps the AVR is the issue and not the wattage number? It sounds as though you may be ditching that for an Emotiva amplifier anyway. Which model?

I'm not at all surprised to hear the SVS center won't integrate properly; it's so much different then your L/R there's little chance for it to work seamlessly. Like you, I'm not a fan of the phantom center. To me it just sounds unnatural, almost as though somebody is talking to the side of me as opposed to directly in front. That being said, how far apart are the mains and how are they aimed? If they're spaced quite a distance from each other a phantom center isn't really an option. Same with aiming; you'd probably have to have them angled toward the listener in order for the phantom to work correctly. The company that makes your L/R doesn't offer a center it seems, so there's no chance to get a voice-matched pairing.

The SVS Ultra is a very good speaker line, but coming from what you have now it might be too much of a shift. Only your ears will know for sure though. Just curious, why are you looking for another set of mains with a subwoofer? It's generally accepted in the HT arena that the subwoofer(s) need to be separate from your speakers. The reasoning is that rarely will a subwoofer work best where the speaker sounds the best, and vice-a-versa. Freedom of placement is the only way to ensure they perform at their peak, or at least close to it; placement constraints often limit where most people can place components, but at least if they're independent of each other there is some latitude available.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Seems to me like you have a couple of options. Stereo Clarity makes a bookshelf speaker. You might try using it for your center channel and surround speakers.

Also, it’s possible Steven at Stereo Clarity could probably build you some custom bookshelf speakers utilizing the same woofers and tweeter your main L/R speakers have.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Morespeakers (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't believe getting a CC from stereo clarity is a realistic option. As far as I know the drivers are not even in production anymore. I played around with he idea of building a horizontal curved line array center to match the mains. I did not want to design the crossover nor was I able to find the drivers. I think my best bet is to move the LA-50s to a dedicated 2 channel system and replace my entire front stage. I just don't think I will find a cc that will match the sensitivity and voice of the line arrays.

I'm considering purchasing a PSA center to audition alongside my SVS prime and ultra centers. The potential return shipping will be no fun though. If the only difference between the PSA MTM-210c and 110c is a 3db sensitivity increase and $200 I think I should just go with the 110c. What do you guys think? Not sure If I will marry them with he bookshelves or towers though. This setup will be entirely video games and movies btw.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Morespeakers said:


> I don't believe getting a CC from stereo clarity is a realistic option. As far as I know the drivers are not even in production anymore. I played around with he idea of building a horizontal curved line array center to match the mains. I did not want to design the crossover nor was I able to find the drivers. I think my best bet is to move the LA-50s to a dedicated 2 channel system and replace my entire front stage. I just don't think I will find a cc that will match the sensitivity and voice of the line arrays.


Still might be worth reaching out to them and see if they have any suggestions. The worst they can say is "sorry, can't help you".




Morespeakers said:


> I'm considering purchasing a PSA center to audition alongside my SVS prime and ultra centers.


Not a good idea really. The PSA and SVS are far too different to ever blend. All SVS or all PSA = yes, mix-n-match = no.


----------



## Morespeakers (Jul 7, 2017)

theJman said:


> Not a good idea really. The PSA and SVS are far too different to ever blend. All SVS or all PSA = yes, mix-n-match = no.


Definitely not considering mix-n-match. I'm talking about plugging one in at a time and auditioning them in my home to see whose sound I prefer. I will go either all Prime, Ultra, or PSA if I choose one of those brands. I like big impact in movies and games so I'm curious about the PSA. I also think I can purchase a less powerful amp if I go the PSA route due to their higher sensitivity. 

I'm going to go listen to some Prime towers today. I can't find a HT store in the area that has the Ultras.


----------

